# Richtige Datenübertragung



## LukLuk (17. Dez 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir einen eigenen Chatt programmiert und für die Kommunikation hab ich Strings benützt. z.B. Nachricht¤Empfänger¤Sender. Diese Strings wurden dann auf der anderen Seite auseinander gebaut und die jeweilige Funktion wurde ausgeführt. 

Jedoch stelle ich mir jetzt die Frage ob das auch irgendwie besser geht oder wie es richtig gemacht wird (Wenn meine Version falsch ist)?

Danke schonamal im Vorraus.


----------



## Thallius (17. Dez 2014)

Du könntest z.B. JSON nehmen. Dasmacht es wesentlich eleganter.

Oder du erzeugst ein serializeable object und serialisierst das um es zu verschicken. Auch eine saubere Lösung

Gruß

Claus


----------



## mbrain (13. Jan 2015)

Um an Thallius Antwort anzuschliessen: 


```
toJson() // Konvertiert ein Java Object in ein JSOn Object
fromJson() // Konvertiert ein JSON Object in ein Java object zurück
```


----------

